# ms 290 motor question



## cedar hacker

Iv been looking at getting the 390 big bore kit(49 mm) the one from bailys for my 290.what my question is,is it a clean swap.take off one put on new one.im
figuring i would probably have to swap carb as well.any ideas on a specific carb


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

cedar hacker said:


> Iv been looking at getting the 390 big bore kit(49 mm) the one from bailys for my 290.what my question is,is it a clean swap.take off one put on new one.im
> figuring i would probably have to swap carb as well.any ideas on a specific carb




You should not have to change carbs. As for the design it is an excellent replacement (the differences in these saws are generally piston and cylinder, everything else is generally the same). As for a 'clean-swap' there may be some things you'd want to do. There has been a problem with some of the units and air leaks (you could discover this the hard way and be out the money you paid --i.e. install the unit without a pressure vac test and discover it through an air leak that kills the engine). 

Some of the members have recommended that the unit be disassembled and resealed with a proper liquid gasket material (i.e. dirko, yamabond etc. that is resistant to oil and gas). If done correctly you can save yourself the trouble of discovering an air leak too late. Otherwise there is also a long range recommendation that you replace the chinese rings with a good pair of Caber rings. This should provide some insurance for you against "ring-breakage" and lengthen the life of the unit. 

If I was to buy another one of these units today -- this would be my strategy. The ones I have purchased and installed, thus far have worked very well. Happy Sawing!


----------



## cedar hacker

Good deal.i appreciate that.got her back together and running good.


----------



## H 2 H

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> You should not have to change carbs. As for the design it is an excellent replacement (the differences in these saws are generally piston and cylinder, everything else is generally the same). As for a 'clean-swap' there may be some things you'd want to do. There has been a problem with some of the units and air leaks (you could discover this the hard way and be out the money you paid --i.e. install the unit without a pressure vac test and discover it through an air leak that kills the engine).
> 
> Some of the members have recommended that the unit be disassembled and resealed with a proper liquid gasket material (i.e. dirko, yamabond etc. that is resistant to oil and gas). If done correctly you can save yourself the trouble of discovering an air leak too late. Otherwise there is also a long range recommendation that you replace the chinese rings with a good pair of Caber rings. This should provide some insurance for you against "ring-breakage" and lengthen the life of the unit.
> 
> If I was to buy another one of these units today -- this would be my strategy. The ones I have purchased and installed, thus far have worked very well. Happy Sawing!



What Stihlofadeal64 :msp_thumbup:


View attachment 289715


----------



## Green Monster

cedar hacker said:


> Iv been looking at getting the 390 big bore kit(49 mm) the one from bailys for my 290.what my question is,is it a clean swap.take off one put on new one.im
> figuring i would probably have to swap carb as well.any ideas on a specific carb


Why are you wasting your time and money on a POS MS290?


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Green Monster said:


> Why are you wasting your time and money on a POS MS290?




Just read the guys signature in the post above you. Everyone is not of the same opinion. Having built hundreds of these saws, muffler modded, and upgraded to the MS390 engine, I have found them to be quite dependable, and in the long run a great value for those who are not necessarily looking for a pro saw. :cool2:


----------



## cedar hacker

What model would you recommend as a strong work saw.if i ever get some extra cash, im plan on going up to the 460 or so.might be more than what i need it for but why not.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

(Perhaps the mods can move this thread - I just noticed it is in the "HOT SAW" category :msp_ohmy

Otherwise the MS460 mag is a pro saw with lots of power. Be sure that is how much saw that you need. I have one and it is a HOSS! If you just want one leg up you may want to consider a good used Stihl 044. Personally it is my go-to saw, and to me the power to weight ratio is great. You should be able to get a good used one for a great price if you are patient. Happy Sawing!


----------

